# Feet ailment / disease



## omi2510 (May 16, 2014)

What on earth has happened to his feet? I noticed this now when it has gotten too reddish. My observation seems terrible. I browsed through some old pictures and realized that this started more than a week ago.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Omi, are they still being kept on the roof? It might be combination of heat and ammonia. Or it might be hormones beginning to rage through his body. 

If they are still on the roof make certain its very clean, the kind of heat that builds up up there could raise the ammonia levels a ton.


----------



## omi2510 (May 16, 2014)

Yes it is cleaned frequently, it gets smelly. So the maid mixes a little phynl into the water.


----------



## omi2510 (May 16, 2014)

They are being kept on the roof but in better condition. With a fan very close to them. Always on. Providing electrolytes, and chilled water at times.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Unless you see other changes just keep watch. This just might be a signal that he is maturing.


----------



## omi2510 (May 16, 2014)

Ahan. Ok. The breeder from whom I adopted him said that this is a cause of walking on hot floor.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

omi2510 said:


> Ahan. Ok. The breeder from whom I adopted him said that this is a cause of walking on hot floor.


And it could be. Do you or can you put anything like straw on the floor. I don't know what you have available to you there. I don't recommend dry grass since it can cause problems with their crops if they eat it.


----------



## omi2510 (May 16, 2014)

I just don't let them out when it's hot and sunny. They roam around in the bird room and sometimes in the stair case which is a little disturbing. Lol. But well this way it is safe. I then let them out in the cool hours, from 5pm.


----------



## omi2510 (May 16, 2014)

I curiously touched the floor in contact with sun light and it sure burned my feet. :/


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

omi2510 said:


> I curiously touched the floor in contact with sun light and it sure burned my feet. :/


I was just going to say you stay up there with them in your bare feet as long as they stay up there and lets see if it does the same to your feet.

My husband works on roofs and when it gets really hot he comes off the roof until later afternoon when it is cooler. However last year the owner of a house came up thermometer in hand and checked the temp. It was 140 degrees . Believe me that was hot and it was only 95 that day outside, so watch the chickens up there. You take a 120 degree day outside like last summer was, I don't even want to know how hot it gets then. Its a bit way over the heat they should be in up there.


----------

